# Aftermarket exhaust



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

I am having a local chevy dealer install my SLP loudmouth II system and the K&N cold air intake next week. Does anyone know how many hours the book calls for to install the exhaust and the cold air intake? I'm just trying to guess how much it is going to cost for labor.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

a dealer? you may have to take out a loan on your house:lol: i would go to midas and have them do it for $100 or less. it took them 30min with breaks to do mine. i did my lpe CAI my self in about 45 min (rookie here). dealers charge maybe 30 1/2 hour of labor. you may be looking at 300-400 bucks


----------



## Zorro (Jul 26, 2006)

sutliffhl21 said:


> I am having a local chevy dealer install my SLP loudmouth II system and the K&N cold air intake next week. Does anyone know how many hours the book calls for to install the exhaust and the cold air intake? I'm just trying to guess how much it is going to cost for labor.


Let me know how you make out time wise and what it cost?


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

If you want it done right, do it yourself. Dealers are crooks and Muffler shops are hacks. Don't be afraid to get a little dirty, it will be good for you.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

sutliffhl21 said:


> I am having a local chevy dealer install my SLP loudmouth II system and the K&N cold air intake next week. Does anyone know how many hours the book calls for to install the exhaust and the cold air intake? I'm just trying to guess how much it is going to cost for labor.


What was the outcome of the engine problems you posted last week?


----------



## Zorro (Jul 26, 2006)

Dealers - my opinions...

Yes dealer labor is more than a local/jokle shop but have you ever thought about the reason why??? 

Dealers have a reputation to uphold (That is if they care to uphold it). Dealers are answerable to the mother ship - corporate GM, Ford, Toyota etc, etc. 

Dealers are responsible for hiring and maintaining the knowledge of and experience of their service mechanics which are now called technicians.

The reason their called Techs is because most automobiles today (especially GM) are run by onboard computers (as you are all aware of). These service Techs not only need to know how to turn a wrench but also the intricacies of the machines that track and program the computers which operate your vehicle. It's not a hook it up turn and tighten operation anymore. These Techs have to go to school constintly to upgrade their Certs.

Now I agree - an exhaust system is somewhat of a no brainer install - but how about this (and I've seen instances on this board already) ... You hook it all up NICE - then you start throwing codes??? If you did the install - guess what, now you've got to go back to the dealer and he has to clear the codes. (embarrasing) 

Or - if the one tooth in his head Johnny lunchbox from the local Midas shop does your install and your stupid enough to take it back there he'll just throw up his hands and plead ignorance (which won't be hard to do). You'll end up back at the dealer ... 

My point sometimes it's better to pay the extra money at the begining because if you have a problem the Dealership will stand behind the work - THEY HAVE TO...


----------



## disastertourism (Jul 31, 2006)

Zorro said:


> Dealers - my opinions...
> 
> Yes dealer labor is more than a local/jokle shop but have you ever thought about the reason why???
> 
> ...


it has been my experience that if you want ANYTHING done right, do it yourself. i had the front license plate for my goat installed at the local dealership because i didn't really feel comfortable drilling three holes in the front of my car, i figured i'd get professionals to do it. firstly, it cost me $96 dollars to have it done. rediculous. secondly, i got my goat home, looked at the front and the license plate was on so crooked the practically mounted the thing on the drivers' side tire. i took everything off to see what they had done, and to my surprise i found 6 holes drilled in the front of my car. they drilled the first three crooked so they drilled three more. the thing was still crooked though so i took it back the next day and threw a fit. they fell all over themselves apologizing and said they would fix it and make everything right, to me, this included not just drilling more holes but filling and painting the six others. well i finally picked my car up and the plate was straight, everything looked fine. got it home. took it off, three new holes drilled was all i got. i now how nine holes in the front of my 05 beauty covered up with a license plate. anyway, more than anything, i just felt like i needed to get that off my chest with people who would understand my pain. lol but the moral of the story is don't have anybody do anything for you if it is at all possible you can do it yourself. cold air intake is easier than changing oil, for the love of god, don't let anyone but you touch that thing and put it on. exhaust, i might could understand if you don't tackle that yourself, although you probably should, and could. but make sure whoever does it cares enough about your car not to wreck it. the other moral of the story is NEVER let your mom talk you in to having your front license plate mounted.


----------



## summerwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

disastertourism said:


> it has been my experience that if you want ANYTHING done right, do it yourself. i had the front license plate for my goat installed at the local dealership because i didn't really feel comfortable drilling three holes in the front of my car, i figured i'd get professionals to do it. firstly, it cost me $96 dollars to have it done. rediculous. secondly, i got my goat home, looked at the front and the license plate was on so crooked the practically mounted the thing on the drivers' side tire. i took everything off to see what they had done, and to my surprise i found 6 holes drilled in the front of my car. they drilled the first three crooked so they drilled three more. the thing was still crooked though so i took it back the next day and threw a fit. they fell all over themselves apologizing and said they would fix it and make everything right, to me, this included not just drilling more holes but filling and painting the six others. well i finally picked my car up and the plate was straight, everything looked fine. got it home. took it off, three new holes drilled was all i got. i now how nine holes in the front of my 05 beauty covered up with a license plate. anyway, more than anything, i just felt like i needed to get that off my chest with people who would understand my pain. lol but the moral of the story is don't have anybody do anything for you if it is at all possible you can do it yourself. cold air intake is easier than changing oil, for the love of god, don't let anyone but you touch that thing and put it on. exhaust, i might could understand if you don't tackle that yourself, although you probably should, and could. but make sure whoever does it cares enough about your car not to wreck it. the other moral of the story is NEVER let your mom talk you in to having your front license plate mounted.



I took that **** off and now just have 5 holes in the front of my car...apparently its pretty common with these cars :willy: eventually I'll get a new bumper, the clips underneath the headlights were broke when I bought it anyways. :willy: 

But yeah, no matter if you start throwing codes or not they're not going to stand behind a K&N and a SLP exhaust, they'll prolly tell you to go to them....I bought my car FROM a dealer with a B&M installed, it came loose and I bought the extended warranty and everything, but they made me pay 200 XX dollars up front and then get reimbursed....a month and a half later I'm still waiting for the reimbursement, and I specifically had them put in writing anything associated with that B&M would be covered since I was buying it that way....it doesn't work that way.

Do the work yourself and deal with the consequences warranty wise, or pay someone a ton of money and deal with the consequences yourself warranty wise...lol


----------

